# SS 29er...the adult bmx bike?



## ihaveagibsonsg (Nov 29, 2010)

Why are people riding 29er's in SS? I can't imagine climbing some insane hills on a SS. I just purchased a Fuji Nevada 29er 1.0 as my don't care if it gets stolen, covered in mud, accidentally left it outside in the rain bike, bike. My specialized FSR was sticking out like a sore thumb at the community college and bikes have been getting stolen in unprecedented numbers. I got it for only 150$ because the front wheel was wrecked. I've been looking to replace it and I've been seeing massive amounts of people selling single speed 29er wheel sets. Whats the advantage besides needing more balls on long climbs? Oddly, even though the Fuji weighs 6 pounds more than my FSR, I do notice it feels like a faster accelerating bike. I wonder how much weight it would drop if it was a SS.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

I moved this to the Singlespeed forum. Be sure to check out the sticky in regards to why etc. 

I not only ride a 29er that is single speed but rigid and sometimes with a huge 4" tire up front in the 26" variety. BMX bike not so much. Super fun do everything bike that needs no maintenance and always has me smiling heck yes!


----------



## ihaveagibsonsg (Nov 29, 2010)

Ah yes, the fat tires. I was thinking about running extremely wide tires on it with a lower PSI. How does it effect your climbing? I imagine it would be horrendous but the downhill would be worth it. I live next to the tallest mountain in San Diego county which has a 22% grade so that's my normal riding spot. I think that's whats keeping me from making it a SS with wide tires. Is there anything I can do to soften up the back to be more plush as a hard tail?


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

22% grade is walking territory for me, geared or ss.


----------



## Kalamath (Mar 23, 2010)

I ride 29er SS because it's fun, and a great training tool if thats what I'm after. Relax on flowy singletrack, or go find hills to climb and build strength and anerobic endurance. It may be a simple tool, but it's very versatile. It's very different than my 26er FS, or 700c roadie...IMO riding all kinds of bikes will improve your abilities on each of them in turn, at least to a certain point. Worth a try if you haven't yet.

edit: to soften up the back a bit, run a 2.25 or larger with Stans and don't go above 30psi. You have to test to find whats right for you and your conditions, but trust me when I say that having just 2-3psi too much will make a huge difference. Find the sweet spot and it's truely amazing. For me it's right around 27psi in the back, with a 2.25 Ardent. I just moved to a 2.2 Ikon and assume I'll have to do some testing to find the right pressure for this new tire. It's worth the effort though.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

I run rigid SS because it takes the "stress" out of riding. No more worrying about suspension air pressure, am I in the right gear?, what's that clicking noise?, why does that shifter feel stiff?

I go out, I ride, I either do or do not on climbs. If it's wet and muddy I come home, hose down the bike and oil the chain, job done.

For me I can switch off and just enjoy the ride.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

this has all been covered before- http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/why-singlespeed-also-see-ss-faq-top-right-page-82461.html


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

*BMX Bike For Adults*

Just so you know, this is a BMX bike for adults...


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

ihaveagibsonsg said:


> Ah yes, the fat tires. I was thinking about running extremely wide tires on it with a lower PSI. How does it effect your climbing? I imagine it would be horrendous but the downhill would be worth it. I live next to the tallest mountain in San Diego county which has a 22% grade so that's my normal riding spot. I think that's whats keeping me from making it a SS with wide tires. Is there anything I can do to soften up the back to be more plush as a hard tail?


Convert to tubeless and a big casing tire: maxxis ardent 2.4, schwable 2.4, etc. Makes a huge difference in not only comfort but traction.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

You'd drop a bit of weight by ditching derailleurs, shifters, 2 chainrings, cassette, suspension fork, extra chain links and slapping on a carbon fork with a light tubeless wheelset with fat tires. Change out the factory seat and post& platform pedals for a Thomson and a set of clipless pedals. My SIR9 SS weighs in at just over 22lbs. Beware though, it's a $lippery $lope! It'll take you a bit of time to build up your SS form and fitness but it's well woth it.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

i am 29 and this is my "adult bmx bike:"


----------



## stoker (Sep 26, 2011)

ihaveagibsonsg said:


> ... I can't imagine climbing some insane hills on a SS... Whats the advantage besides needing more balls on long climbs?


I dont know what you mean by "long climbs" exactly but some of my local rides have 1800ft of straight climbing, and I have combined trails to have a full ride of 3000+ feet of climbing all on a SS.

In my opinion, riding hills on a geared bike is annoying. I hate sitting there spinning my life away waiting for the hill to end. On SS the hills are over way faster because you have no choice but to power up them. If you don't like hills get a Single Speed.


----------



## stoker (Sep 26, 2011)

It helps to have a fully rigid SS too...


----------



## pwh4130 (May 17, 2008)

I am a BMX rider and When I started riding a rigid ss bike bike I fell in live with MTB's. It gave me the responsiveness to the trail that I was used to getting from a bike. I didn't have games with the head angle changing in corners due to a suspension fork, it pumped through stuff like a BMX. 

Is it an adult BMX bike, no. Is it fun for a BMX'er to ride, yep. Plus I am dying to find the right spot on a trail to backflip it someday.


----------



## k29er (Aug 21, 2011)

My adult BMX bike is a DMR trailstar with 2.6x24" Gazzaloddi jr tires and is a single speed. Steel bar,fork,frame and profile crank. Weight: 42lbs.


----------



## ihaveagibsonsg (Nov 29, 2010)

It's a 1500 ft climb in 1.3 miles. I'll usually do it 3-5 times in a row, once or twice just isn't enough anymore. I was thinking about buying a WTB XC 700c dual duty wheel set to make a SS configuration. I think I'd get more out of doing it twice on a SS than 5 times on a 27 speed. I imagine the difference between a SS mtb and a geared one is like when I used to jump BMX bikes with no breaks at all. The bike with no breaks is going to force you to carry your speed better and hit jumps harder than you normally would. SS 29er with no breaks = new trend? We will see.


----------



## ihaveagibsonsg (Nov 29, 2010)

Well I just bought a SS wheelset with a 20t cog on the back, what size chain ring should I put on the front?


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

32t non ramped.


----------



## pwh4130 (May 17, 2008)

ihaveagibsonsg said:


> It's a 1500 ft climb in 1.3 miles. I'll usually do it 3-5 times in a row, once or twice just isn't enough anymore. I was thinking about buying a WTB XC 700c dual duty wheel set to make a SS configuration. I think I'd get more out of doing it twice on a SS than 5 times on a 27 speed. I imagine the difference between a SS mtb and a geared one is like when I used to jump BMX bikes with no breaks at all. The bike with no breaks is going to force you to carry your speed better and hit jumps harder than you normally would. SS 29er with no breaks = new trend? We will see.


I agree. That is why I like my rigid SS. You ride with the trail rather than cleave through it. you pump and flow even over little rocks and logs. Now I love my geared 29'er with a suspension fork but the rigid SS is just pure riding.


----------



## Mr.Bee (Aug 22, 2010)

I ride a fixed 29er adult BMX bike cause I'm stupid and old:thumbsup









Gears and breaks are expensive


----------



## SpiderMike (Oct 5, 2005)

My Schwinn Predator 24 is just too little. I've thought about getting a Firemans Texas Cruzer 29 or 26 to replace it. But I am afraid the 1x1 would get jealous and eat it or something.

Firemans Texas Cruzer-BMX, Singlespeed, Bicycles


----------



## Mr.Bee (Aug 22, 2010)

Oh I would like a ride Texas Fireman  and pop a coldie off its BB.
There rugged but sexy look'n.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I ride a 29er SS now but when I make plans to go to the pump track I take my wifes bike. Its got 26" wheels but she is only 5'4" so its a 16" frame with all XTR parts on it and a 80mm Rock Shox on it. So for me, it's like hoping on a cruiser bmx bike. I simply swap seat/post and slam the seat. It has gears (she won't let me make it a ss) but it sure as hell is much easier to roll around, manual, jump, hop...on the pump track than my 29er xc set up. Fun as hell for sure!

I have no plans on building up another geared bike in the future for my trail riding.


----------



## TrailNRG (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey Bee -
How'd you get chain tension on that rig???? Magic gear calculator?


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Mr.Bee said:


> I ride a fixed 29er adult BMX bike cause I'm stupid and old:thumbsup
> Gears and breaks are expensive


No, health insurance is expensive.

What size are those tires? From here it looks more like a cross bike than a 29er.

Looks nice though.


----------



## Godless Communist (May 8, 2007)

Adult BMX? Those are called Firemans Texas Cruzers around these parts! Here are mine:

26"








24"








26"








29"









BMX for life, yo.


----------

